# Dog Trainers in France.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I know that there are a good few of you who live in France so I am hoping someone can help. We will be going back to France in a few weeks by which time Casper will be 6 months old, and I need to carry on his training when we get there. We live in the Charente Maritime and I am having no luck finding a dog trainer within a reasonable travelling distance. Do any of you know of anyone who can help me?


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

If you use this link and search by department under "trouver un club d'education canine" you will find a few in Charente Maritime

http://www.royalcanin.fr/adresses-utiles/

You might also find some on the French kennel club site.

www.scc.asso.fr

Bonne Chance


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If the above are no good try this book on amazon.

Dave p

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dogwise-Natural-Way-Train-Your/dp/0285631144


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As said above,buy a book,then Casper will learn exactly what you want him to do and not do,and tune in to your mannerisms/tone of voice. Looks a lovely chap,good luck.
Jented.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I would recommend Teach Yourself Dog Training, from the "Teach Yourself.......... range of books. It is written by members of the APDT (motto Kind, Fair and Effective) and is bang up to date.


----------

